# I want to make a collar...



## Darkwing (Mar 3, 2009)

So yeah...

I want to make a collar.

What materials do I need?

Are there any tips on making one?

How should I make my collar so that it is at least presentable in public? (Yup, I am wearing it in public.)

So yeah, I am kind of a novice on this fursuiting stuff...


----------



## Nargle (Mar 3, 2009)

I read an article in Dog Fancy once about how to make a collar out of ribbons! Just find some ribbons of the right width, of two kinds: One that's tough and durable, and one that's the pattern you like. You may want to experiment with how many "tough" ribbons you sandwich in the middle. You don't want it to be too thick, but it also needs to be more collar-like then ribbon-like, so it'll need some stiffness. Put the tough ones in the middle, and sandwich them with the patterned ones. Use a sewing machine to make a stitch along the edges, and then loop the ends through whatever you're using to attach the collar (Shop around, maybe look online, but I'm thinking the easiest would be those pronged "buckles" that snap into each other, like what's on backpack straps. Drilling holes for "belt" latches or attaching snaps would be difficult) and after looping, sew a square with an X in where the collar is folded over so it won't come apart. I suggest testing the tightness before you sew down the loops, and then cutting off the extra after you sew it. 

If you were to use leather, you'd need a whole leather making kit, which I've heard can be VERY difficult and expensive.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 4, 2009)

It really matters what you want it to look like and what material you want to make it out of.


----------



## xiath (Mar 4, 2009)

Nargle said:


> If you were to use leather, you'd need a whole leather making kit, which I've heard can be VERY difficult and expensive.



I would not say a whole leather making kit.  Mostly just a hole punch, the leather, buckle, rivets, rivet setter, an xacto blade, some leather dye, leather finish, D ring, mallet, and maybe some thread.  If you want to get fancy they do have specialty tools for things like cutting a perfect belt tip, a perfect long hole for the buckle to go into etc...   actually, that is almost a small leather working set, so don't try that way unless you want to do more then just make that one collar.  it is a waste of your money.

A whole leather kit would be like a mallet (some hole punches do need a mallet, and then there are the ones that look like a rotary paper hole punch), stamps (they are tools which you strike with a mallet that have a design on one side that stamps it into the leather), a swivel knife, a hard surface to use for tooling (like a slab of marble like i have), and other things.  

I do have to agree that if you are only going to make a collar that buying the leather working supplies would be a waste of money.  so what you could do is buy a leather belt at walmart that is not too fat and is idealy only one piece of leather instead of two sewned together and then measure your neck. 

But if you make a collar out of a pre made belt you will not be able to customize it that much though since they are normally sealed and are fairly water proof.  So the belt way is the cheepmans way of making a leather collar.  

 take your neck measurement and then measure the same length from the end of the buckle to where your mesurement is then add about 1 1/2inches or so past that, or how much extra there will be on the finished belt.  take an xacto or raxor blade and make a cut at the mark that is 1 1/2 inch or so past your neck mesurements.  

Now you need to make some holes.  I honestly can not think of a way to make those holes cleanly without a leather punch, but if you have a spare handheld paper hole punch that is sturdy and you don't mind possibly distroying then give that a go.  

When you find a way to make the holes you need to make a hole at the mark where your neck mesurement is.  then make one one half of an inch towards the end of it, and another one half of an inch past that.  as well as making one one half of an inch closer to the buckle as well as another.  ( ie. if your neck is 15 inches then the holes would be like this, from the nearest hole from the buckle to the farthest.  14 in, 14 1/2 in, 15 in. 15 1/2 in., and 16 in.) 

and there you go, you made a collar from a belt!  hopefully!


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 4, 2009)

I favor Nargle's method so far.

Keep the posts coming!


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 4, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> It really matters what you want it to look like and what material you want to make it out of.



Idk what material I would use because there is a lot of random and broken crap scattered around the house.

I am going for a black collar, btw

EDIT: Or black w/red or black w/blue


----------



## Elessara (Mar 4, 2009)

If you give up on making a collar this site is amazing for custom collars.... (You're not even limited to what the customizer can do) If you have an idea that isn't allowed through the customizer E-mail (or join the forums) and ask... their quick and they almost always get you the collar you've dreamt of... ^_^

www.collarfactory.com


----------



## Kanin (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm going to start doing some braided leather collars. They should turn out quite nicely.

Also, what do think would be the best way for the ends to connect. If you have a link, that would be great.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 4, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> Also, what do think would be the best way for the ends to connect. If you have a link, that would be great.



Asking the same as the quote above.


----------



## Nargle (Mar 4, 2009)

Here, I drew a quick sketch in Paint on how I'd attach them:






For the ribbon one, basically just thread it through the attachment device, and stitch a square with an X in it for best hold. The braided leather would be a little harder, but I think it could work if you used something to tie the loop very tightly. 

This is what I think would be the easiest form of attachment, and they're probably sold at Hobby Lobby or Home Depot or something, but I can't for the life of me remember what they're called. Like.. some sort of pronged clip?






For the braided leather you could probably use some sort of silver hook on one end, and leave the other end a plain loop, much like you'd attach a necklace around your neck, though if you could find a pronged clip that the leather could fit through, it may work.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, Nargle.

I found a broken black leather belt that can make the perfect collar, I am gonna start working on it tonight =)


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 4, 2009)

btw, I just got a bunch of clips/hooks for my collar from a bunch of old backpacks I found in the basement


----------



## Toaster (Mar 4, 2009)

I used a belt in making my gogles, I'm sure you could make a colar out of one.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 5, 2009)

Ornias said:


> I used a belt in making my gogles, I'm sure you could make a colar out of one.



Lol, I am.

I just got done making the measurements and what not. All I have to do now is to cut the belt a little and make some holes and I am done 

I may post some pics of my collar if my camera is available to me


----------



## Toaster (Mar 5, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Lol, I am.
> 
> I just got done making the measurements and what not. All I have to do now is to cut the belt a little and make some holes and I am done
> 
> I may post some pics of my collar if my camera is available to me



We'd like to see it then. 

Also, try adding studs to it. Make it look cool.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 5, 2009)

Ornias said:


> We'd like to see it then.
> 
> Also, try adding studs to it. Make it look cool.



Studs are against my school's dress code = /

But I will see what I can add to it =D


----------



## Toaster (Mar 5, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Studs are against my school's dress code = /
> 
> But I will see what I can add to it =D



Ha, that sucks,but theres other stuff you could do, just don't badazzle it lol. Here boys arn't allowed to have rings, so I think that's lamer.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 5, 2009)

Ornias said:


> Ha, that sucks,but theres other stuff you could do, just don't badazzle it lol. Here boys arn't allowed to have rings, so I think that's lamer.



Are you kidding?

Rings are allowed in my school. My teachers arent bothered by rings one bit


----------



## Toaster (Mar 5, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> Rings are allowed in my school. My teachers arent bothered by rings one bit



My school can be a little tight.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 5, 2009)

Ornias said:


> My school can be a little tight.



My school treats it's dress code like the bible. My first period teacher is the worst.

One day I wore black gloves with a dragon design on it. Apparantly it was against the dress code. My teacher yelled in my ear w/out warning to put the gloves back in my locker. I mean, Jesus, would it kill him to ask politely? He didnt have to kill my ear drum = /


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 5, 2009)

i tried to weave one out off thread using like 20 threads and paper clips.. always came out so thin.,. would make beautiful chokers though,,,


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 5, 2009)

I just got done w/ my collar! 

But there are 2 problems I am having with it.

-It looks more emo than furry (Solved, I am painting the leather brown.)

-Kinda fucked up on my measurements, it is a little bit tight but it is fine. Is there any way to make my collar longer so that it fits more better?


----------



## xiath (Mar 6, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> I just got done w/ my collar!
> 
> But there are 2 problems I am having with it.
> 
> ...


How do you have your sizing holes in relation to your neck size?  and how much leftover do you have past your last hole?


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 6, 2009)

xiath said:


> How do you have your sizing holes in relation to your neck size?  and how much leftover do you have past your last hole?



I used another method other than holes = /

I am posting pics of it tommarow if you need a good look at it


----------



## xiath (Mar 6, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> I used another method other than holes = /
> 
> I am posting pics of it tommarow if you need a good look at it



Oh okay.


----------

